# 1935 skippy airflow 20 in wheel



## redline1968 (Feb 22, 2014)

I found this a few years ago. It's a 1935 20in wheel skippy. Orig paint. It looks like the Elgin bluebird.  It's missing  a light in the front and neck/ bars.  Any one have one of these for references? Liked to see what the light looked like and the goose neck/bars. In my future quest for parts.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 22, 2014)

Checking the book _Riding Toys_, I saw a couple similar Skippy models from catalog pages dating to 1937. The text for each Skippy didn't say anything about a light and the b&w images aren't clear enough to tell what was on the front. Those Skippy trikes weren't 100% exactly like yours, so maybe earlier models did have a light in front.

Dave


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 23, 2014)

Interesting, I saw a 35 cat with this one in it but  haven't seen a live to see what the light setup looked in side.  It's a solid one piece aluminum frame heavy with a area to mount the light into.


----------

